

UberMedia, Indeed. Bill Gross’ Twitter Ecosystem Empire Just Acquired TweetDeck - atularora
http://techcrunch.com/2011/02/11/ubermedia-tweetdeck/

======
peregrine
How does one monetize a twitter client? I've been using TweetDeck and while
its great I haven't looked at one ad. Nor have I paid for anything. Nor would
I. I guess I'm not clear how they are worth $25million when they appear to
have no revenue stream and are competing directly with Twitter and Facebook.

~~~
mariusmg
They don't. I don't think there's a 3rd party company who "makes a living"
from selling twitter clients. In this space, money are made selling "social
media analytics" to "enterprise" customers. And obviously it's easier to sell
that when you have a "name" on the twitter client market. Now you see the
connection ?

------
corin_

      The UK-based TweetDeck had raised a little over $5 million in funding.
    

Then in the CrunchBase box below:

    
    
      Funding: 	$3.8M
    

Which is correct?

Anyway, congrats to TweetDeck, a friend of mine just started working there a
few weeks ago so hope they go from strength to strength :)

~~~
armandososa
Then again, the Ubermedia crunch-entry says they have 3.5M in funding. Less
than TweetDeck!

~~~
sayemm
And that's about 10x less than what they bought TweetDeck for. They probably
raised a nice undisclosed round when they rebranded into UberMedia.

------
jonursenbach
What could they possibly want with all these Twitter clients or owning a large
chunk of the Twitter ecosystem?

